# New device to KICK Twisp



## Gothicross (6/5/17)

Greetings Vape Elders....

I am on my second Twisp device, The ION, which did not start out bad, great battery, nice look, good flavours... Since a few days back, I just want to utterly and completely destroy this thing... Thinking back on the Cleoro Twisp, it is a great leap in improvement and durability. I just hate the damn gurgling coming out of the thing, It's like a friggin hubbly and it makes me nauseas AF!!! So I am on the verge of cracking like an egg and I am so frustrated I am begging and borrowing stinkies all round when the gurgling starts.

I went the other day to visit Vape King (Virtually) and browsed the starter kits they had, I am looking for a heavy duty device (Good ol' Green Range) I have to say the choices and options are overwhelming... I am looking in the line of something from KangerTech, looks like a fairly good name and brand to trust.

I only knew Twisp, trusted Twisp and vaped Twisp... The delivery is less than 12 hours and its fairly easy to replace, restock and reorder...

I just want some advice regarding a starting kit (Oh and BTW... I noticed it's a STARTER KIT, but the batteries are sold separately?) I don't want a lot of a fuss in the beginning, need a good go on the battery and just some great soup to pour in and get a nice nicotine hit.

I've sent an enquiry to the King but no reply yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (6/5/17)

Hi @Gothicross - I believe the first question to ask would be if you are considering making your own coils or are you wanting to continue with shop bought/supplier manufactured coils...??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/5/17)

Here you go. Easy as pie, built in battery. And buy these coils with it - ceramic, they last well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl (6/5/17)

Hang on though - do you mostly prefer MTL or direct lung hits?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Max (6/5/17)

Hi @Gothicross - next - so you heard about Kangertech.
• Subtank Mini - Bottom filing Tank
• Toptank Mini - Top filing Tank
• Subtank Nano - Bottom filing Tank
• Toptank Nano - Top filing Tank
• Sub/Toptank Mini = 3.5ml eLiquid
• Sub/Toptank Nano = 2ml eLiquid

Sub/Toptank Mini - Shop Coils - Have Various Ohm ratings - which will help determine the size of the Mod to support the shop bought Coils.
OR
You can make use of the RBA Plus Build Deck to try your hand at making and wicking your own coils - this is DIY - and when you attempt and achieve your first couple - you will be so proud of yourself.

Sub/Toptank Nano - Shop Coils - Have Various Ohm ratings - which will help determine the size of the Mod to support the shop bought Coils. The RBA Plus Build Deck cannot fit into this Nano Tank.

Regards - Max

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Max (6/5/17)

Hi @Gothicross :-



aktorsyl said:


> Hang on though - do you mostly prefer MTL or direct lung hits?



Like @aktorsyl asks -another important question to ask in order to offer you best advice for your next step - do you prefer MTL - Mouth To Lung Inhaling ?? or DTL - Direct To Lung Inhaling ??

Regards - Max


----------



## Gothicross (6/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Hang on though - do you mostly prefer MTL or direct lung hits?


OMG, you guys are so helpful!!!!!!!!!

Well.... I presume I would like to make use of Direct instead of Mouth...

I direct inhale with the twisp sometimes,,,, and it felt so great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gothicross (6/5/17)

Andre said:


> Here you go. Easy as pie, built in battery. And buy these coils with it - ceramic, they last well.


Thanx alot Andre! apprciate it so much! I read the reviews and all that, The "vanilla" devices really looks RAD COOL, not a big fan of the rainbow colours lmao.... It's an excellent suggestion! 

Sorry for all the questions (Now and to come!) I see a charger is not included but the cable is? How exactly does that work? I see alot of of weird abreviations (Output Modes: VW, VT(Ni, SS, Ti, TCR), Bypass, CCW, CCT, Smart) I concluded that its the material of the coils? But nonetheless, cramming my brain full of all the new information that I learn everyday.

Thanx alot for all the great advice and suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (6/5/17)

Hi @Gothicross - so - some more background :-

• An eJuice Tank that uses only Shop Bought Coils is generally called a "Sub Ohm" Tank - because - generally - the Shop bought Coil's Ohm Rating is generally less than 1 Ohm - hence - Sub Ohm - and - when the Tank is being assembled - the little Pre-Made Coil fits inside the internal Sub assembly which then is the heart of the Tank and will allow the Tank to function. 

• An eJuice Tank that Offers a Dase/Build Deck - for fitting Manufacturers Coils or DIY Coils is generally called a "RTA" - a Rebuildable Tank Atomizer - because - generally - before the Tank can function - It has to be totally dismantled/rebuilt/assembled before the Tank can function properly.

Regards - Max

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gothicross (6/5/17)

What


Max said:


> Hi @Gothicross - I believe the first question to ask would be if you are considering making your own coils or are you wanting to continue with shop bought/supplier manufactured coils...??


 do you suggest would be the best and or cheaper option? I am just a COMPLETE utter noobey idiot wishing to join the ranks of the verterans!


----------



## Gothicross (6/5/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Gothicross - so - some more background :-
> 
> • An eJuice Tank that uses only Shop Bought Coils is generally called a "Sub Ohm" Tank - because - generally - the Shop bought Coil's Ohm Rating is generally less than 1 Ohm - hence - Sub Ohm - and - when the Tank is being assembled - the little Pre-Made Coil fits inside the internal Sub assembly which then is the heart of the Tank and will allow the Tank to function.
> 
> ...


Hi Max, Thanx for the background and help! I assume that once I get to the point of making use of the "RTA" it would be a greater personal experience, i.t.o creating, moding and assembling to my own personal needs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max (6/5/17)

Hi @Gothicross - don't shoot your self in the foot so fast - I sincerely think you are actually doing something positive about your twisp thing - other wise you would possibly not be here - and you are very very far away from being anything other than someone trying to sort out his vaping Options. Well Done actually. 

Regards - Max


----------



## Max (6/5/17)

@Gothicross - That is Exactly it and that's when it becomes an Awesome Journey because you can do anything you like to build and strike that ultimate "Sweet Spot" - small steps - Awesome fun. 

Regards - Max


----------



## Gothicross (6/5/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Gothicross - don't shoot your self in the foot so fast - I sincerely think you are actually doing something positive about your twisp thing - other wise you would possibly not be here - and you are very very far away from being anything other than someone trying to sort out his vaping Options. Well Done actually.
> 
> Regards - Max


Hahahaha Thanx alot!

Just so overwhelming, all the new ideas and options... Just scared I am picking a "not so great option" thinking its great, sticking to it and don't experiment to find the actual BEST experience, lol sorry.... Sounds very philosophical but I am just so clueless at the moment


----------



## Andre (6/5/17)

Gothicross said:


> Thanx alot Andre! apprciate it so much! I read the reviews and all that, The "vanilla" devices really looks RAD COOL, not a big fan of the rainbow colours lmao.... It's an excellent suggestion!
> 
> Sorry for all the questions (Now and to come!) I see a charger is not included but the cable is? How exactly does that work? I see alot of of weird abreviations (Output Modes: VW, VT(Ni, SS, Ti, TCR), Bypass, CCW, CCT, Smart) I concluded that its the material of the coils? But nonetheless, cramming my brain full of all the new information that I learn everyday.
> 
> Thanx alot for all the great advice and suggestions.


VW - power/wattage mode, which 99 % of vapers use. VT - temperature mode, which a small minority use. For temperature mode certain types of wire are required for the coils: Ni - Nickel, SS - Stainless Steel, Ti - Titanium. 
No charger required. Just plug in the micro USB and off you go, I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gothicross (6/5/17)

Andre said:


> VW - power/wattage mode, which 99 % of vapers use. VT - temperature mode, which a small minority use. For temperature mode certain types of wire are required for the coils: Ni - Nickel, SS - Stainless Steel, Ti - Titanium.
> No charger required. Just plug in the micro USB and off you go, I think.


Thank you so much! I appreciate. 

So I assume I can pop it into a normal 50-60Hz 0.15A 5.0V-0.5A charger?


----------



## daniel craig (6/5/17)

Hi there @Gothicross Choosing a good starter kit right at the start can be a daunting task especially with so many devices available and different opinions. 

When it comes to choosing a starter device, the main thing to know is if you would want a Mouth to lung (MTL) or Direct lung hits (DL). Basically what this means is that if you are a cigarette smoker, going straight to lung hits may put you off. Since you used the twisp, DL may be suited to you. 

Many of the guys here will agree with me that the best starter kit is the iStick Pico with the 2ml Melo III. This setup is always recommended and the reason for that is because it is a convenient, easy to use, hassle-free starter kit. 

Another good option is that SMOK AL85 starter kit. The TFV8 baby is a nice tank and this setup has a slight advantage since you can use tanks bigger than 22mm. 

If an RTA is what you want to start with, I highly recommend the OBS Engine Nano RTA ( review here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/obs-engine-nano-review.t35356/#post-510890 ) 
The reason for recommending this RTA is that building and wicking it is very easy and it doesn't leak so if you mess up the wicking, your juice doesn't leak out all over your mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (7/5/17)

Gothicross said:


> Thank you so much! I appreciate.
> 
> So I assume I can pop it into a normal 50-60Hz 0.15A 5.0V-0.5A charger?


You can plug in to your tablet or buy a wall wart.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/5/17)

@Gothicross , you are doing the right thing to ask all the questions. And I can imagine how confusing it all sounds. Especially when doing research online and not being in a vape shop.

But dont worry, ask away and we will try guide you

You asked a question about cost and the cheaper option. If you go the stock coil route (ie buying pre-made coils) it can work out quite pricey over the longer term because the coils need to be replaced every now and then. And occasionally one gets a dud coil or one cannot easily find replacement coils, especially on older devices. 

If you go the rebuildable route, the advantage is that the coil can last much, much longer since you just rewick every now and then. And its considerably cheaper. And most often, once you get it right, the flavour and vape experience is much better. You can also configure the vape to what you like and it is an ongoing wonderful hobby. Downside is it takes time, care and patience. If you just want to insert a new coil and go, then a rebuildable device may frustrate you.

Picking the perfect device first time is also challenging. It takes a bit of time for you yourself to discover what you like and dont like. What others may like, you may hate. Coming from the Twisp Ion, (which i have not tried myself) to something like the suggestions above should yield a much bigger more powerful vape with loads more vapour. You may like that but you may not. If you could go to a vape shop, it would be good to try out some devices to see for yourself.

All the best and hang in there

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## The_Ice (7/5/17)

Good morning @Gothicross

Congratulations on realising that the twisp products are shite. We have all been there.

1. Ok you mentioned that you are keen on direct lung hits. There are plenty of atomisers that cater to this.

2. You are unsure about rebuilding, if you are looking for some good cost saving measures, diy coils could be good. My first proper device was the kangertech topbox mini, it features an rba base, that is like a rebuildable removable coil head among its standard coil heads. This means that coil heads can be bought and used, or one can build your own coils. I liked the idea of it, because if the building didn't work out for me I could always use the stock coils.
Long story short : all the stock coils are still in the box unused. Building is not that hard, just check a video or 2 on the YouTube. I do also currently own an RTA which is much easier to build on and I wished that I had it much sooner.

So my suggestion to you.
1. Watch YouTube videos on rebuilding.
2. if you are sticking with stock coils, go for the pico /melo kit as mentioned above.
3. If you're going rebuilbable get a AL85 and get yourself the rba Base for the baby beast
4. If you're convinced that you are going to get the rebuilbable coils right and you want good flavour and cloudage go for an all out RTA like the troll RTA or the serpent mini.
5. Get yourself in the mind frame that in the long term you will need a extra 18650 battery and an external charger. Not yet but you'll get there soon

Good luck and please keep us posted

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## craigb (7/5/17)

Hi @Gothicross 

My 2c on the rebuilding thing. It is definitely more fun and satisfying to build your own coils. You have many more options and variations to pursue that it makes your experience much more personal. 

But somedays I am just not in the mood/had a really crappy day and wicks or coils need replacing and I find myself reaching for a sub ohm tank. It doesn't end up tasting as good or hitting as hard but for those days when you just need to get nicotine RIGHT NOW, it's a good fall back. 

And most importantly : keep your head in the clouds and your feet on the ground

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (7/5/17)

Girls don't build coils. I've not met a female coil builder yet. Not saying they aren't out there but they are rare unicorns.

Just buy the vaporesso tarot nano it's one of the most popular mini mod combos currently available.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands (7/5/17)

Sprint said:


> Girls don't build coils. I've not met a female coil builder yet. Not saying they aren't out there but they are rare unicorns.
> 
> Just buy the vaporesso tarot nano it's one of the most popular mini mod combos currently available.


I fully agree with your statement, but dont think girls should be discouraged, its not difficult, just awkward at first, like anything new. . . For starters a good sub ohm tank is hard to beat, untill you want to cut costs! (Wich for me at least was the biggest drive and benefit to DIY coils, increased flavor/vapor was just a massive pluss)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (7/5/17)

Sprint said:


> Girls don't build coils. I've not met a female coil builder yet. Not saying they aren't out there but they are rare unicorns.
> 
> Just buy the vaporesso tarot nano it's one of the most popular mini mod combos currently available.


Whoa there, down boy!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (8/5/17)

Gothicross said:


> Greetings Vape Elders....
> 
> I am on my second Twisp device, The ION, which did not start out bad, great battery, nice look, good flavours... Since a few days back, I just want to utterly and completely destroy this thing... Thinking back on the Cleoro Twisp, it is a great leap in improvement and durability. I just hate the damn gurgling coming out of the thing, It's like a friggin hubbly and it makes me nauseas AF!!! So I am on the verge of cracking like an egg and I am so frustrated I am begging and borrowing stinkies all round when the gurgling starts.
> 
> ...



Look no further than the Smok OSUB Plus kit. Built in battery and tank that uses the famed Smok baby beast coils.https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/hsmokosubp80w

This was my first real vape device (not that Twisp sh#t) that I bought in October and got me off smoking for good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gothicross (10/5/17)

Silver said:


> @Gothicross , you are doing the right thing to ask all the questions. And I can imagine how confusing it all sounds. Especially when doing research online and not being in a vape shop.
> 
> But dont worry, ask away and we will try guide you
> 
> ...



Heeeeeyyyyy Silver! 

You're the one who got me here in the first place (Mega-Uber-Wink)

I followed the advice and my Vaperesso just arrived 4 hours ago. It's a BIG improvement and so far its a ton of fun! Great battery life, unlike twisp my flat looked "hot-boxed" after a few puffs. Got myself Black Bear's Strawberry Milkshake 6 mg's, just squirt it in, switched it on, @ 40 watts (wow, goood) played a bit and dropped to 15 - 20 watts... IT WAS PURRRRRR-FECT I direct inhale and I like "WTF'd?!" out loud, to my amazement it felt like normal breathing but a huge cloud came out. Quite impressive!

The 1st refill ran out and I slipped in Vape-King's Cream Soda 18mg's @ 20 watts and chocked my lungs out, I forgot that the mg's need to be lower for direct inhale. wheew.... first mistake and lesson learned... 

Battery ran out after lots of testing and trying. Charging now.... Excuse the next description but... The damn USB is so tight on the device its like an elephant having coitus with a virgin -_- 

This is a whole new journey and hobby waiting for me to explore. So impressed with the high quality materials used in the production line on the device, sleek and really just a massive colossal improvement from Ion to Tarot.

Stumbled across a few bad reviews, but I am keeping positive that Vaperesso and VapeKing will live up to its standards and not the few crappy reviews. (Bad luck tend to strike sometimes, right?)

I am seeing myself growing soon, buying more vapes, experimenting, learning and asking a billion and more questions.

Thanx alot for all the extremely helpful advice and encouragement! YOU ALL ROCK!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gothicross (10/5/17)

My conclusion and observations THUS far....

This forum is "THE $H!+ !!!!!!!!!!!!" Never imagined each and everyone, would come out here and offer all this inspiring advice to get me going. Hahahahaha, got 3 of my friends started on Twisps, 5 hours earlier they were pounding me for NOT telling them about this devices before they bought Twispies.... hahahaha so jealous, they are... Can't blame me, I learned this wonderful truth not even 5 days ago, but they are reselling and buying some decent devices soon (Two of them got their Twisp last week and wish to get these NOW)

Base fact that cigarettes are very unhealthy, this is clearly the healthier option. From all I learned and remembered their is no harm in vaping (except the ingredients when they add Strychnine and forgot to relabel, now saying "artificial flavouring", just cautious about all the juices out there)

Just a big fat thanks for ALL of you on this thread, especially Silver, Googled reviews and stumbled on the forum, read his "words o' wisdom" and applied to get into this place. Amazing.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

